# stuffed banana peppers



## bigace (Aug 21, 2015)

I have some banana peppers stuffed with venison sausage and was wondering if anyone has ever smoked anything like this and if anyone has any info for me?


----------



## driedstick (Aug 21, 2015)

Yep do it, may want to put some Cream cheese in the pepper then stuff with sausage and wrap in bacon just like the ABT just a bigger version. good luck and let us know how it comes out. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bigace (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks!! I'll post pictures when I do it!!


----------

